# House Oruscar Rises - Boc's Necron Army



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

I'll be filling in the meaty details at a later date... suffice it to say, the Necron scarab has bitten me, and I've collected maaany boxes of Necrons that are now awaiting to be painted.

I'll keep this post relatively uncluttered to make organizing it farther along easier...

Paint schemes I'm still debating on, and will probably test run NMM silver and gold onto a couple of warriors before really starting into the meat of the force.

But it's late, I'm tired, so on to the next post for now...


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

*Guardians of the Orrery - First 5, unpainted*

The first "actual" models I'll be painting will be the Guardians of the Orrery.

The Celestial Orrery is a device located at the heart of the Necron Crownworld of Thanatos and is considered one of the galaxy's greatest treasures. It was crafted by the artisans of the Oruscar Dynasty long before the War in Heaven and is beyond any price in artistic value alone. This machine consists of a web of holograms and Necrodermis with the various tiny floating glowing lights representing a star in the galaxy. Each of these are recorded in an intricate matrix record that contains the locations of every star in the cosmos.

An act that snuffs out any of these lights leads to its physical counterpart undergoing a supernova millennia before its time that destroys all the nearby worlds that circle it. Thus, the Celestial Orrery is capable of immense destructive power but the act of destroying a star must be done with careful consideration as it would as it would upset the natural order of the cosmos that could create a critical chain reaction. Through further manipulation can any balance be rectified and returned to proper balance though this can take thousands of years of constant precise micromanagement.

Despite this great power, the Royal Court of Thanatos see themselves as gardeners of creation who dispassionately use the Orrery in a precise but sparing manner. They believe in only pruning the galaxy to prevent it from becoming overgrown and wild. However, the power represented by the Celestial Orrery has led to the Oruscar Dynasty waging wars to protect the device from falling into the hands of other Necrons or aliens.

The Guardians of the Orrery are those Necrons who, in life, were charged with the protection of the fate the treasure, and in death continue their eternal vigil. Fierce and indefatigable, the towering machines of the Guardians will decimate any foes that encroach upon Thanatos.

Unpainted:









I definitely had some fun posing these guys, and with the build of Necrons, I've been pleasantly surprised at how easy the minis are to manipulate. I've gone for a much more aggressive, dynamic posture than I would have for Warriors or Immortals, since Lychguard theoretically have maintained some sort of cognitive ability, and their ponderous, powerful blows coupled with their echoes of a personality seemed to lend themselves more towards aggression than simple mechanical postures.


----------



## cirs85 (Nov 9, 2011)

I loved putting these models together too, they were also very fun to paint. Alas I think they are a giant points sink on the tabletop.


----------



## CattleBruiser (Sep 3, 2011)

The middle Lych guard is like come at me bro!
and i like this so far


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

cirs85: No argument here, the Lychguard are a huge points sink, especially since I want to run 10 of them! But I admit, I'm more looking to run these as a shits-n-giggles Apoc style army until my beloved CSM get their rules update. That, and I'm just trying to paint something other than space marines haha.

CattleBruiser: Cheers, that's the pose I was going for. "What, bitches?!"

Well I opted to experiment on my NMM (as I've never done it before!) gold on a warrior squad before I tried it on more complicated (and expensive) models.

I followed Ragnar's NMM Nade Easy (Gold Edition), using the Khemri Brown then all Vallejos 'counts as' paints found here. Unfortunately, I had to try a few times to get the base colour (a mix of khemri brown/'snakebite leather') to what I actually wanted it to, which wasted about 2 hours until I got it to where I wanted it, which was roughly a 5:2 KB/vallejos tan yellow (instead of snakebite) mix. On top of that, I blended/feathered on 2-3 layers of a 3:2:2 mix of KB/tan yellow/bubonic brown (V equivalent yellow ochre) to lighten up the source of the light. Then, I used another 2-3 light layers of a 2:1:1:2 mix of KB/TY/YO/'bleached bone' aka pale sand to further lighten up the point of the light source. Each mix of paint I diluted to approximately 1:1 with water as well to keep it from being too thick.

Seeing as I've finished this at nearly 11 PM my local time, the outside lighting wasn't great, so the pictures here don't really do the models a whole lot of justice in terms of the contrast from the darkest to lightest layer. I've still got 2 layers of dark away from the lighting (darkening to a mix of black/KB) as well as two more layers of light (up to a VERY light feathering of skull white) to the lightest points. I'm still debating whether or not I want to fuck around with actually painting on a shadow from the weapons as that'll be a lot of work, especially since I'm admittedly a fairly average painter.

Warrior Squad 1, after 6 layers working towards NMM:









This is the first time I've really tried doing anything other than straight-out-of-the-bottle GW paints, and I'm liking the results so far. Let me know what you think!


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

More WIP pictures of the warriors.

I've applied both a darkening layer to the bottom of the models as well as a few lightening models to the point of the light. One model... kind of over did the light, but I'll probably just wash it down a little bit with devlan mud.

Still, the blending wasn't as clean with the light as I would've wanted, the next batch I'll probably add another drop or two of water to the mix to keep it from being so stark of a contrast.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Nice! Looking forward to seeing more!


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Looking nice indeed Boc! I will be following along with interest.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Very nice. I like the whole ceramic look they have going on at the minute.


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

As a not-really update, currently had to put painting on hold due to being busy as hell with work. I have, however, been perusing for what bases I'd want to get for the army... and the nominees are:

1. Dragon Forge's Ancient Ruins









2. Back 2 Base-ix's Celtic Ruins









3. Black Cat Bases's Barren Earth









4. Ironhalo's Valhalla









5. Secret Weapon Miniature's Urban Rubble









Thoughts?


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

#2, no contest.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Interesting so far. Have you seen the "necron" bases that where released today?


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

You can't go wrong with Basix or Dragonforge. The Secret Weapon ones look ace as well. Black Cat's bases always look like crap to me.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I think that the dragon forge ones are my favorite, runner up would be the Secret Weapon ones.


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Djinn, I did see the bases, but with the necron heads protruding from the bases they look like it'd be difficult to actually position the model on them.

I had just started to check out with the Baseix ones... until I saw shipping costs! Now I'm back to debating, crap I hate decisions... -_- at least I've got a few days until PayPal funds are available from my ebay auctions haha

Edit: Just bought the Baseix ones, 60x 25mm, 20x 40mm and 3x 60mm (in case I pick up some C'Tan later on...) daaaamn Aussie shipping is horrible


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

Love the work on the Warriors, but aren't you worried about it getting to be "too much" after doing a few squads of these guys?


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Yeah, the paint scheme has/will probably be a bit too intensive for the practicality of mass-painting. I've been leaning more towards a dark kind of slanity gray look for them, but haven't ereally get much done due to work/being more social than usual. I should be able to sit down this weekend (I freaking hope) to maybe get some WIP pics done on more of the stone look.


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

As a minor update, finally decided upon a paint job, and finally got my first models actually completed, woohoo!

Here's the first two warriors:


















Not happy with how the coils on the gauss flayers turned out, but I'll try to get a bright green ink that would work better than the wash I used. 

Yes... it's the standard metal 'crons, but I'm doing them in a variation of the Nihilakh paint scheme, using a DE-ish green as opposed to the blue that Nihilakh uses. We'll see how it turns out on larger things, as just the chest icon of these models isn't really enough to get a good bearing on.

I'll be looking up doing glowing effects for the coils, as I plan on trying to implement that into the glasters a little bit and more so on larger vehicles.










I REALLY like how the Back 2 Base-ix bases turned out okay. I think I overdid the devlan mud wash on the mud portions, since it'd probably look better a bit lighter. These first 10 warriors will be completed this same way though, just to keep uniformity.

That's it for now, should have the first squad done by the end of the week!


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

*Necron Warrior Squad 1:*

Completed the first unit I've actually managed to paint in I think 6 months, to include basing. Fairly happy about it. Here's the squad:




























Let me know what you think!


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Looking good Boc! The bronze came out very nicely and the splash of turquoise really pops. nice work.


----------



## x Syn v (Apr 19, 2012)

Wow, they look amazing. I was looking at Necrons to have as my first ever army, as I'm new to the hobby, and those models look sweet. Keep them coming, I cant wait to see some more.

Syn


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Hey Boc, they're looking really good. The bronze and the teal is pretty striking. I feel like they're missing something though. 

I think the lower half of he models need more variation, perhaps if you made parts of the knee and elbow joints the copper/bronze color. That might distribute the visual interest over more of he model.


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Cheers gents, glad you like them!

@Kreuger - I see what you mean, maybe paint up their lower legs/fore arms in the bronze? The only "fluffy" issue with that I'd really have is it would make the Warriors look too fancy when compared to the Immortals, I've always had the mental image of them being made of whatever dingy crap was left over after the upper/warrior classes got their bodies.


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

They're looking great mate. I like the colour scheme you've gone for, the two different metallics together work a treat. The eyes stand out nicely too. I see where Kreuger is coming from about the monotonous look on the lower half of the models, however I think the bronze colours on lower legs and fore arms would look best reserved for Immortals as you initially planned.


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Been cranking out these guys all day, should be done before too long.

Here's a couple of Immortals, minus basing/dry brushing/chest and helm finishing










As I said, quite a bit of work left to do, but pretty happy with how they're turning out so far, hope you like them too!


----------



## x Syn v (Apr 19, 2012)

Boc said:


> Been cranking out these guys all day, should be done before too long.
> 
> Here's a couple of Immortals, minus basing/dry brushing/chest and helm finishing
> 
> ...



Wow, I loving the contrasts of the teslas. Cant really comment any better than that, but very nice work./

Syn.


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Glad you like it!

Here's a finished picture (apologies for the crappy quality, just happy I finished in a day-ish)










I'll get higher quality photos from my wife's fancy-shmancy camera when I get a chance.


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Great looking squad Boc, especially for the short amount of time it took to paint them. The tesla looks really good.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Red Corsairs said:


> Great looking squad Boc, especially for the short amount of time it took to paint them. The tesla looks really good.


My thoughts exactly. Nice work Boc!


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Very cool. The squad looks great!


----------



## Arcticor (Mar 19, 2011)

Those look amazing! How did you paint the tesla weaponry? I've been trying to paint mine but they just haven't been coming out right.


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

For the tesla weapons/cables:

Several layers of Skull White (with new paints, probably could try out Ceramite White, I haven't tried it yet but since it's a base it should work out rather well), trying to keep it as smooth as possible.

On top of the Skull White, _very_ 2 very liberal applications of Guilliman Blue glaze. If you wanted to try a different coloured glow, pretty much any glaze over the white base would give you an effect similar to that. I really doused the glaze on there, but if it gathers too much on the surface then use your brush to drag the heavy blobs towards the crevasses before it starts drying.


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Okay, as part update and part re-catch up, not to mention I finally got around to using my wife's camera to take pictures of the Warriors and Immortals.

Again, these first two are _not_ new, but reposted and better pictures:

Warriors:

























Immortals:



























Lastly, I finally got around to starting/finishing my first clump of Scarab swarms. The list I'm thinking about building includes 9 spyders, so these five are nowhere near enough to even dent the surface... but it's a start towards what I'll need.










These I think highlight the green much more (since it's much more prevalent) than the previous models. Since it'll be used for the vehicles and spyders much more, it was good to see how it turned out in more of a major part to the models' colour schemes.


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

love the scarabs!! Your warriors are comming out looking nice!! Can't wait to see a few photos of the entire collection you've painted [email protected]


----------



## KjellThorngaard (Oct 4, 2010)

I like everything you are doing Boc. Your metallics are nice and smooth, and you scheme looks coherant and Necrony. Are those resin bases or are you a creative fool working hard at the craft? I like how they work to tie the army together.

Nice job!


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Kicking buts and taking names!

For being colorblind you do a hell of a job!


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

@HorusReborn: Thanks! And here are some photos of the whole force thusfar... 

@KjellThorngaard: Thankya, as for the bases, I'm far too lazy to actually sculpt all of these myself haha, they're resin from Back 2 Base-ix, found here

@Krueger: I can claim no part in the success of colour schemes haha, the wife picked out the green from the Dark Eldar colour scheme and I used the brass/steel colours from the Citadel Painting charts

I did manage to get another 10 warriors knocked out this week, though since they look the same as the last 10 I'll just post up pictures of the whole lot!


































And the Phalanx comes...









So far completed:

20x warriors
10x immortals with Tesla Carbines
5x Scarab bases

Next up: Crypteks? Spyders? Haven't decided yet!


----------



## KjellThorngaard (Oct 4, 2010)

Thanks Boc. I've browsed that site a bit, but haven't pulled the trigger on any bases yet.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Wonderful work on all those guys Boc! Great army shot! As far as what to do next I would go with the spyders.


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

Crypteks or spyders would be a good addition. On the gaming side of things I would consider adding a cryptek or lord purely to make the army playable. and also the spyder is not great unless teamed up with another vehicle. But on the painting sides of things, you would do a fantastic job of either so take your pic


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

A scythe would be a good edition for its nasty cannon or as a transport for the immortals


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Well I've got the models for a legal and playable army, just not painted haha

I've got 8 Destructeks and 4 Spyders on my desk right now, probably hitting at least one Spyder first.

There are 3 anni barges, 3 ghost arks, and 2 CCBs that are being painted as we speak by someone else (simply because I detest painting vehicles) haha.

As far as the Scythes, I'm definitely going to get some, though probably not until I get back from Afghanistan, I'll be keeping things rather small while I'm gone (in the hopes that I'll be in a place where I can actually paint/play), so footslogging 9-spyder list for me :laugh:

Glad you all like it thus far though!


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Spyder #1 complete!

This one is equipped with the Gloom Prism. I'll be adding magnets to some of my others later so that they'll be able to switch the TL particle beamer in and out, but this one is fairly standard and since I'll have 9, my wargear options are at least fairly loose.

Hope you enjoy!


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

More productivity today!

I had finished up converting (using Iron Angel's guide found here) 8x destruction crypteks on Saturday night (6x standard, 2x with Solar Pulse). Primed them up prior to Sunday, then after finishing up the Spyder seen above started cranking these bad boys out.

Happy to say, I'm at about an 80% solution on 7 of 8, and finished the 8th (with Solar Pulse).

Here are the remaining Crypteks:









For the most part, I just need to get the layers up to Sybarite Green on the weapons, heads, and tabard-things then do some grey highlights on their lance handles.

And my first completed cryptek:

















I tried doing a "dark white" detailing on the head and upper haft of the weapon (the part taken from the synaptic disintigrator from the Deathmark weapon) but I think the openings are too narrow to really get it across well. As far as the solar pulse, I wanted the orb to be black (since it's removing sunlight) but thought it needed some shine. For this, I worked up from black through a couple of grays to a white dot, then washed with Nuln Oil. I think it turned out too dark, so I may be reworking it in the future.

As is customary when I'm painting while on duty, I'm limited to my phone's camera so the pictures kind of blow. Once I finish the lot tomorrow (i.e. later today... crap it's 3 am!) I'll post up higher quality photos of these guys and the spyder.


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Well... finally finished the damn Harbingers of Destruction! I've got 8 of them completed, since the most I figure I'll need at one time is 8x if I've got 4x Ghost Arks running around in Apocalypse sized games... though this was decided upon pre-6th Edition so we'll see if I'm still as mech heavy once I get a few games in under the new rules.

Here they are:

















I also spent several hours yesterday finishing up my first Lychguard as well as getting started on Zandrekh (because I love the model and have yet to paint a single Necron HQ and figured it was about time to...)










Ideally I'll have Zandrekh completed in a day or two, and I'll get photos posted of him soon!


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

And more progress, holy crap!

Nemesor Zandrekh:










I think I'll get back to the Lychguard...


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

I like the way you paint them, similar to the Novokh Dynasty but using bronze and green instead of red... Brilliant Models.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Some nice work in here BoC, diggin it. I do however have a suggestion regarding the metallic areas which is my main area of focus for painting models as you know. The steel areas are fine but the bronze spots need a bit... more to make it really pop. I would suggest you add a further layer of highlight colour on both the very edges and a bit wider where the light source would most hit the model followed by a thin wash or two of Devlan Mud. This will keep the same look you have now but will really make the bronze areas stand out and not quite look so flat next to the rest of the paint.


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

I'll try that out Wraithlord, since the models I've got in the initial WIP stages are Oberon, Anrakyr, a DLord and the Lychguard I'll have plenty of opportunities haha.

The way I've been doing the bronze is pretty much straight off the bronze painting guide from GW (because color coordination is a weakness...) :

Screaming Bell base -> Reikland Flesh wash -> Hashut Copper -> Sycorax Bronze

I haven't been adding a wash after the fact at all, which is probably contributing to the bronze portion not really sticking out, and I've got a tendency to get impatient and therefore sloppy when doing the highlights. I'll take my time with the next couple, I think I can make it work with the colours I'm using, or do you think having the fine headlight being in a bright silver would work best?


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

You need the bronze to be really really bright for silver to be used as a highlight, more like a bright gold even. Try this: paint on your basecoat, then a first highlight stage that covers all but a few small areas, then your first wash, then highlight on the edges at most with the colour you used the first time. If that looks a bit too bright on the highlights then add another, thin, wash layer. It sounds more complicated than it is but the result is really easy to get and helps to blend the colours in better.


----------



## warmaster isaan (Sep 18, 2008)

I must say I originally didn't like the new designs for the Necrons, presiding upon the previous codicies designs, however seeing such an amazing paint job I think they look brilliant! Well done on such a fantabulous design!!


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Many thanks mate 

In my latest models, I've actually shifted to using the Kabalite Green as my primary green, rather than the Sybarite. I found I liked the darker, kind of dirtier look a bit better. I've got a ton more done, but trying to find a camera where I;m at that can take quality close ups has been... challenging haha.

I'll continue the hunt and hopefully get some up in a few days. Here's what I've got completed though waiting to be posted:
10x Warriors
10x Gauss Immortals
5x Triarch Praetorians
3x Tomb Blades
3x Canoptek Anachrites
Almost done with:
5x Lychguard
1x Anrakyr the Traveller


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

And as promised, updates!

First off, the warriors:










Nothing really groundbreaking here. The only change from the previous two renditions is the chestplate. Since I've opted to stop using that very green green and gone for something a bit darker (kabalite), I changed the chestplate "insignia" background to the darker green on these. Again... nothing too nuts nor noticeable to tell them apart from the last batch.

Next up, the Gauss Immortals:










With these, the stripe on the head as well as the chestplate are where the changes to the green used from my Tesla Immortals is visible. After getting (what I think, at least) a rather stunning result using the white with coloured glaze, I went for the green glaze over white for the coils and the weapon itself. While I still like the result, I find it less striking than I have with the blue, and doesn't quite give off the same glowy vibe as before.

Next up, we have the 3 tomb blades!










Sadly, I had assembled the one with the gauss before I decided to go with the particle beamer on the others... I couldn't get it to come off, so screw it, I'll have a gauss one. I'm unlikely to really ever field these except in Apoc games anyways, and for that I can always buy more (evil cackle). With these, I tried to keep my theme of "glowy-glaze" for weapons alive. I opted for the red glaze with the particle weapons (to satisfactory effect) and... sadly... the yellow glaze for the "fins." This... I am not remotely pleased with. It's way too bright and overly contrasts with the model. I'll probably repaint this in the future, ideally with a paler, less "DEARGODTHESUN" yellow. Still, a fun model to paint at least. And they look cool as hell, despite the very phallic nature of the model... who am I kidding, _especially_ because of the phallic nature. Anyways...

My first Forgeworld-painted models, the Canoptek Anachrites.


















Dear... fucking...god ... I hate these models. They look cool as hell, don't get me wrong, but they are more fragile than anything else I have touched in my life. While washing the models in soap-n-water after I got them, multiple legs and the back "nodes" broke. Trying to get these fuckers to stay on has been nothing short of a nightmare. They're too thin to try and pin, and the super glue keeps giving way whenever I so much as nudge the bastards. No joke, I moved them 12" on my desk to take the photos, and three legs re-broke. I've got three more still in the bag, and will be delaying painting them as long as possible to ideally forget about the whole ordeal. Anyways, the model itself has a much more prevalent silver feel than I had originally intended. I'd thought it would turn out more green, not quite as much as the Tomb Blades, but more than they did. Either way, I'm very happy with the overall appearance, though the makeshift battle damage on one (to account for a lost back-node) is pretty poor and I'll likely look at it in the future when I have less stuff on my plate to finish... i.e. never haha.

Moving on to some of my favourite models, the Triarch Praetorians:


















I really liked how these turned out. I think the green looks phenomenal (granted, I'm colourblind, so if it doesn't, piss off! :laugh: ) with the gold and silver. I tried some different (albeit poor) techniques in trying to get some sort of "lighting" effect on the highlights, but had very mixed results. Overall though, I'm very pleased with the rather aggressive and, I think, slightly dynamic poses of the models and they're uniform enough to give me warm fuzzies. Very pleased with these.

Next up: Lychguard with Sword n Board:










I had completed the first of these in the old paint scheme, and conveniently had gotten far enough on the other three that the shift to Kabalite Green wasn't a huge issue. I didn't go out as much on a limb with trying new techniques on these (I finished them after the Praetorians) but am still pleased with their overall appearance. Again, I think the poses work out rather well, though sadly I placed the COME AT ME BRO guard in the back so his sheer badassery isn't really visible. The other ones though, I think I did fairly well on.

And finally, the main HQ choice: Anrakyr the Traveller










I have to say, I loved this model. While the skirting (primarily the highlighting of it) was a royal pain in the ass, I think he turned out pretty good, and will certainly be an adequate model to lead the House of Oruscar onto the field of battle (atop his Command Barge... of course... chhhheeeeeeeese!). His pose is aggressive, leaning forward with a (I imagine) flexed arm of FUCK YOU. His pose just screams badass, and I wanted to try and paint the model to suit. The weapon glow effects were done in the same manner as the others (white base, blue glaze). I need to start looking up ways to actually make the glow reflect on models, but am always paranoid that I'm going to royally muck it up and therefore ruin the rest of the model. Maybe I'll get balls one day... maybe...

Anyways, this is the completed and up-to-date PLOG for House Oruscar. I've still got plenty on the table, but my Horus Heresy minis and the paint for them are trickling in, but I'll try to keep these up. I think I'm down to 5-6 models before the army is completely table-top ready (with my old list, that is) and that prospect will keep me cranking through.

As always, any thoughts, comments, or suggestions are always welcome!


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Looking great Boc! I think the yellow and blue spot colors work really well at making the models pop.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Interesting color schemes. I will say you did an awesome job painting them. I normally wouldn't have chosen contrasting colors, but you pulled it off very well. good job Boc, really liking what you have done so far. I especially like the use of blue.


----------

